# First Aid kits for the workvan



## robnj772

How big of a first aid kit do you guys normally carry on your truck?

I have one I got at the supply house and the only things that ever get used out of it are the asprin by hungover helpers and band aids.

We use alot of band aids,all kinda band aids.

What other stuff in the kit is practical?


----------



## 480sparky

It's not that's everything in there is supposed to be practical, it's supposed to be in there just be cause OSHA says it is.

Most have two kits. One to show the OSHA dude and one that actually gets used. Just buy bandaids at Sams Club and tell your helper the aspirin ain't there for his hangover.


----------



## The Lightman

I get mine from a local safety supply company.
http://www.safetyer.com/
You are right, band aids are the most popular item.


----------



## Englishsparky

In the UK, health and safety is really over the top. In the first aid kits, there is usually at least one on every job, with at least one first aider.
You generally as a rule have to sign the accident book even for band aids, unless the foreman/ health and safety guy is cool.
I usually carry my own band aids now to limit the amount you need of the GC.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

I have two, like 480 said. One new, one missing a bunch of bandaids tape and gauze


----------



## The Lightman

Ken, didn't you once show us how to store emergency use TP?


----------



## robnj772

480sparky said:


> It's not that's everything in there is supposed to be practical, it's supposed to be in there just be cause OSHA says it is.
> 
> Most have two kits. One to show the OSHA dude and one that actually gets used. Just buy bandaids at Sams Club and tell your helper the aspirin ain't there for his hangover.


So according to Osha ( who I have never even heard of stoping anyone around here)

What are we supposed to have besides band aids


----------



## The Lightman

Eyewash.


----------



## B4T

I keep 7-11 napkins and Scotch 33+ tape for a first aid kit.. stop the bleeding and you can continue working.. :thumbsup:


----------



## lefleuron

I have a little made up kit in my bag- there is not room for a full one.

I have a roll of that white tape, some antiseptic wipes, a bunch of those 1 inch band-aids, a couple three inch band-aids, Aleve, and sliver removers. Its all I can really fit in.

But you are right, any one of the wall mounted kits you go to is empty of all band-aids and tape. That really sucks when you are standing there bleeding into a greasy rag.


----------



## 480sparky

The Lightman said:


> Ken, didn't you once show us how to store emergency use TP?



This is far more important that any stupid first aid kit.


----------



## robnj772

Would osha require burn cream? I burnt my self on a hot tranny the other day and just but a big band aid on it.....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

OSHA doesn't come out and stop you til something happens. Then they may even come to your shop to observe a safety meeting and pop the surprise of let's look around for the safety equipment. I worked for one contractor that had all the personality of a jackass and we had OSHA visit three times in two years. 

I agree with the kit from a place like ZeeMed or one of those as the "got to have" kit and then the usual bandaids, eye wash, pint of hydrogen peroxide, butterfly closures,
toilet paper, etc for real use. 

Maybe it's a Marine thing but I also carried a mil spec kit that was good for anything, including nylon sutures. But I used to go out to some remote cell towers and radio tower sites that could have been bad to get injured at. You guys may laugh but there was one time in north jersey at a State Police Radio site that a bear was hanging by our van and we waited over an hour for him to spilt on his own.


----------



## 480sparky

robnj772 said:


> So according to Osha ( who I have never even heard of stoping anyone around here)
> 
> What are we supposed to have besides band aids










​


----------



## lefleuron

robnj772 said:


> Would osha require burn cream? I burnt my self on a hot tranny the other day and just but a big band aid on it.....


 Ouch!! We work around a lot of transformers, and most get pretty warm. But out of all of them, there is only one or two trannys that are hot enough to burn you. We spray painted "hot" on the side just to give a guy a warning. No matter how many "urgent work needed" orders you put in, some places just dont care.

And be sure you pack in some special blue band-aids if you ever work around a food manufacturer. These can be picked up by a metal detector. I quess they dont want a bloody band-aid in some kids breakfast cerial.:laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

robnj772 said:


> Would osha require burn cream? I burnt my self on a hot tranny the other day and just but a big band aid on it.....


 
Oh hell no, burn cream is a bad thing and has been taken out of first aid use a while back, it keeps the heat in the burn, cool water over the area to stop the heat spread is the way to go.


----------



## tkb

B4T said:


> I keep 7-11 napkins and Scotch 33+ tape for a first aid kit.. stop the bleeding and you can continue working.. :thumbsup:


You beat me to it. :laughing:


----------



## BustedKnuckle

Various sized bandaids for the normal stuff and lot's of gauze for the worse accidents.


----------



## JmanAllen

You don't need band-aids. Every good electrical helper should have electric tape with them at all times

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## 480sparky

My long-standing mantra has always been: "If you ain't bleeding, you ain't working."


----------



## JmanAllen

MechanicalDVR said:


> OSHA doesn't come out and stop you til something happens. Then they may even come to your shop to observe a safety meeting and pop the surprise of let's look around for the safety equipment. I worked for one contractor that had all the personality of a jackass and we had OSHA visit three times in two years..


That's not true. We had OSHA show on a job 2 weeks ago. No reason they just showed up

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## MechanicalDVR

JmanAllen said:


> That's not true. We had OSHA show on a job 2 weeks ago. No reason they just showed up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


 
BS they had to get a call or someone complained about something. I have never been on a normal sized type job on the east coast where they just "stopped by". Now if you are talking a large job where there was a safety engineer for a crane lift or something like that yeah. But in that case they tend to check the job site not do a van to van inspection.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

The only time I ever have band aids on my truck is the day after I needed one, then I won't cut myself for a year and when I go to get one, guess what?

No band aids.

I blame the band aid gnomes.


----------



## 480sparky

MechanicalDVR said:


> BS they had to get a call or someone complained about something. .......


Not always. They can always stop by.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

480sparky said:


> Not always. They can always stop by.


 
An eagle can fly by and pick your eyes out but how often does that happen? I am not saying they can't stop by a job but when you figure the number of inspectors they have to the number of construction projects they have a random stop over is pretty damn rare any place I have worked.


----------



## steelersman

robnj772 said:


> I burnt my self on a hot tranny


Was it flaming hot? Like was it a flamer?


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

steelersman said:


> Was it flaming hot? Like was it a flamer?


Someone get a big band aid for his hot tranny joke, please.


----------



## gold

I was hurt a few years ago resulted in some pretty severe burns. Now I try to keep a little more then just a few band aids and asprin. Besides a burn blanket a clotting agent we also keep small pouches of water and energy bars survival blanket a few other weird things.


----------



## Jlarson

The Lightman said:


> Eyewash.


We keep full North brand kits (I forget which size) plus eye was bottles, CPR shields, splints and extra burn gel on our rigs, trailers have large cabinet kits. All of it has been used besides the CPR shields.


----------



## captkirk

I probably carry more than needed but I like to be ready for anything. God forbid someone cut their finger off or punctures an artery... your gonna wish you have more than a band aid and asprine.. 
Ive got asprine, big maxipad dressings(just in case someone gets a sucking chest wound, burn gel, insect relief, flu meds, dayquil, a couple of xanax, you name it i got it. I even have a mouth piece for giving mouth to mouth without touching someones mouth.


----------



## 480sparky

I use a very simple first aid kit. My boots.

I kick the goldbricker and yell, "Hey! Get up and back to work! You ain't gonna die!"


----------



## nitro71

To me a good first aid kit has some kinda cleaner, maybe alchohol wipes? I prefer some peroxide or rubbing alchohol or soap and water. Some topical anitibiotic. Bandaids. Benadryl in case some gets lit up with bees and is allergic.


----------



## steelersman

nitro71 said:


> Benadryl in case some gets lit up with bees and is allergic.


If someone gets stung by bees and is allergic, they don't need Benadryl, they need to go to the emergency room.......


----------



## MechanicalDVR

steelersman said:


> If someone gets stung by bees and is allergic, they don't need Benadryl, they need to go to the emergency room.......


 
No they should carry an Epi-Pen if they know they are allergic and maybe even educate their helper in it's use just incase. But I agree that Benadryl isn't for an allergic person.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

captkirk said:


> I probably carry more than needed but I like to be ready for anything. God forbid someone cut their finger off or punctures an artery... your gonna wish you have more than a band aid and asprine..
> Ive got asprine, big maxipad dressings(just in case someone gets a sucking chest wound, burn gel, insect relief, flu meds, dayquil, a couple of xanax, you name it i got it. I even have a mouth piece for giving mouth to mouth without touching someones mouth.


 
You need an occlusive dressing for a sucking chest wound (saran wrap & tape) it needs to be burped. And please throw away the burn gel, it does more harm than good. Distilled water is best for a burn, you want to cool it not lock the heat in. Thanks to IEDs there is new thinking on burned flesh.


----------



## steelersman

MechanicalDVR said:


> Thanks to IEDs there is new thinking on burned flesh.



It's good to know that there's at least one good thing we can take from this ignorant war that's been going on for 10 years too long now......


----------



## B4T

steelersman said:


> It's good to know that there's at least one good thing we can take from this ignorant war that's been going on for 10 years too long now......


:sleep1::sleep1::sleep1::sleep1:


----------



## steelersman

B4T said:


> :sleep1::sleep1::sleep1::sleep1:


Here let me make a useless post too:

:jester::blink::whistling2::no:

Damn I feel cool now........


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

480sparky said:


> Not always. They can always stop by.


 
For sure, seen it happen, and result in fines


MechanicalDVR said:


> BS they had to get a call or someone complained about something. I have never been on a normal sized type job on the east coast where they just "stopped by". Now if you are talking a large job where there was a safety engineer for a crane lift or something like that yeah. But in that case they tend to check the job site not do a van to van inspection.


 
Not true. I've seen them show up completely unannounced and uninvited


JmanAllen said:


> That's not true. We had OSHA show on a job 2 weeks ago. No reason they just showed up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


Yep, kinda useless if people thought they really had to "announce" themselves. Do the cops let people know before they come?


----------



## chewy

The main thing I use are fabric band-aids and those saline rinse things. Our van first aid kits have the usual but its just not used thankfully.

When I'm up in the bush with my husqvarna I take a mattress needle, thin fishing line, womens sanitary pads and electrical tape in a pouch on my chaps. Hopefully never have to use them!

The fabric fingertip bandaids are the best thing since sliced bread!


----------



## nitro71

MechanicalDVR said:


> No they should carry an Epi-Pen if they know they are allergic and maybe even educate their helper in it's use just incase. But I agree that Benadryl isn't for an allergic person.


 
A lot of people don't know they are allergic so they won't have an epipen. Good thing for a first aid kit but I don't think you can get them. Benadryl can be used as first aid for allergic reactions.

http://www.emedicinehealth.com/severe_allergic_reaction_anaphylactic_shock/page6_em.htm


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

nitro71 said:


> A lot of people don't know they are allergic so they won't have an epipen. Good thing for a first aid kit but I don't think you can get them. Benadryl can be used as first aid for allergic reactions.
> 
> http://www.emedicinehealth.com/severe_allergic_reaction_anaphylactic_shock/page6_em.htm


 
ABSOLUTELY!! I'm allergic and carry an epipen, but three chewed up benadryl chewed up as soon as the bee stings me, does the same thing for me. Works great


----------



## JmanAllen

MechanicalDVR said:


> BS they had to get a call or someone complained about something. I have never been on a normal sized type job on the east coast where they just "stopped by". Now if you are talking a large job where there was a safety engineer for a crane lift or something like that yeah. But in that case they tend to check the job site not do a van to van inspection.


Always amazes me how some IDIOT thinks just cause he hasn't seen it It doesnt happen. Are you OSHA 10hr or 30hr certified If you are then you should know they can just stop by Honestly why the he'll would I lie about OSHA stoping by the job and I didn't say she did a TRUCK to TRUCK check I just said they came by the job. Let's see your OSHA card

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## captkirk

MechanicalDVR said:


> You need an occlusive dressing for a sucking chest wound (saran wrap & tape) it needs to be burped. And please throw away the burn gel, it does more harm than good. Distilled water is best for a burn, you want to cool it not lock the heat in. Thanks to IEDs there is new thinking on burned flesh.


 no kidding...? what do you do with the water..? just pour it on..?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

captkirk said:


> no kidding...? what do you do with the water..? just pour it on..?


Wrap a burn in gauze loosely and poor on the water and keep it wet til you get it treated.


----------



## tkb

What do you do with the saline and distilled water in the winter?


----------



## Big John

As a medic we were trained to use dry sterile dressings. I'll second the "no burn cream" thing though. If it was applied before we got there, we left it on so as not to do additional damage trying to remove it, but we darn sure didn't apply it.

-John


----------



## captkirk

thats good to know, i never knew that... 

When I was a cook, we used to put egg whites on a burn if we burned ourselves during a busy service and we couldnt get off the line.. The egg white would dry up and form a barrier between the hot kitchen and the burn making work more bareable.

what is it about the gel that is bad, and what about insect bite relief..?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

captkirk said:


> thats good to know, i never knew that...
> 
> When I was a cook, we used to put egg whites on a burn if we burned ourselves during a busy service and we couldnt get off the line.. The egg white would dry up and form a barrier between the hot kitchen and the burn making work more bareable.
> 
> what is it about the gel that is bad, and what about insect bite relief..?


As a cook you had to learn that when you took meat off the flame it was still cooking. Along those same laws of physics, if you cover burned flesh with a coating that won't let the skin breathe, it will do just the same and continue to cook the flesh rather than disperse the heat (hot goes to cold) to the surrounding cooler air. Putting on water cools the skin faster through direct conduction of the heat to the cooler water and also cooling through evaporation of the water from the skin.


----------



## Amish Electrician

I tend to avoid 'first aid kit' discussions because of two factors:

First off, everyone with a merit badge acts like they're the only ones allowed to speak to the topic; and,

Second, I've seen prepared kits costing from $5 to $1500, and I wouldn't recommend any of them.

It's called "first aid" for a reason. It should be logical that the kit should first address those things that are really going to happen ... as opposed to what might, maybe, someday happen.

My 'kit' is used regularly, and it is contained in one of those glorified fabric envelopes that sell as 'tool bags.' Here's what it has in it:

A #11 (straight, pointed) scalpel blade and a pair of tweezers. Used for removing splinters.

An assortment of CLOTH band-aids, including fingertip ones. Also a tube of super-glue. That takes care of small cuts.

A "coban" ace bandage. The 'professionals' who make the big kits, it seems, never sprained anything.

A "Sawyer extractor." A device used to suck out venom ... as in 'delivered by the wasps who reside in the fixture you're supposed to fix.'

A bottle of contact lens saline, as an improvised eyewash.

I also have some 'consumables' whose use ought to be obvious: sunscreen, anti-biotic ointment, bug repellent, and ammonia (for relieving the itch of bug bites).

Anything more is just ballast.


----------



## Chris1971

Does the Amish electrician have a conduit carrier on top of his buggy. Are you related to Rewire?


----------



## TooFarFromFenway

MechanicalDVR said:


> Oh hell no, burn cream is a bad thing and has been taken out of first aid use a while back, it keeps the heat in the burn, cool water over the area to stop the heat spread is the way to go.


You're absolutely right. The bst thing for burns is cool running water, or an ice pack. We keep one of these on the trucks. 
http://www.labsafety.com/north-redi...e-10-12h-x-7w-x-6d_s_89606/#mainProductBottom

And one of these. 

http://www.labsafety.com/powerheart-semi-automatic-aed_s_144772/

I carry a pair of nitrile gloves in my tool pouch, and my tool bag. (Retired Paramedic/Firefighter) 

It's better safe than sorry.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway

MechanicalDVR said:


> No they should carry an Epi-Pen if they know they are allergic and maybe even educate their helper in it's use just incase. But I agree that Benadryl isn't for an allergic person.


Yes, they should carry an Epi-Pen. However, they're very expensive, and have an expiration date. 

Benadryl will help if chewed. Quickly. After the swelling begins, it's 911 time.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway

MechanicalDVR said:


> Wrap a burn in gauze loosely and poor on the water and keep it wet til you get it treated.


Don't wrap it. Keep it open.


----------



## edwards.kevin41

I found a good first aid kit at a store that sells medical supplies. So far I've only used the band aids and a bit of gauze, but it's good to know the other supplies are there just in case.


----------



## chicken steve

captkirk said:


> thats good to know, i never knew that...
> 
> When I was a cook, we used to put egg whites on a burn if we burned ourselves during a busy service and we couldnt get off the line.. The egg white would dry up and form a barrier between the hot kitchen and the burn making work more bareable.
> 
> what is it about the gel that is bad, and what about insect bite relief..?


 
old spider webs are also something of a folklore rx Cap'n

i guess we could say there's medical science, and fixes that just don't fit into today's medical science(s) out there....

i never did blow off any of 'em

~CS~


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TooFarFromFenway said:


> Don't wrap it. Keep it open.


 
The wrap is just to keep it clean.


----------



## wildleg

I keep 2 in my truck, the small cheap ones, and I buy a few exta supplies so it always has eye wash, for example. we usually keep a full size one on the job so those are just in case, or for travelling jobs anyway.


----------



## Cletis

*mine*

I use the basics. Multi use


----------



## RobRoy

....


----------



## captkirk

480sparky said:


> This is far more important that any stupid first aid kit.


Nice, I can tell thats the good stuff. Its definatly not the cheapo one ply..:thumbsup:


----------



## rdr

480sparky said:


> I use a very simple first aid kit. My boots.
> 
> I kick the goldbricker and yell, "Hey! Get up and back to work! You ain't gonna die!"


That sounds a lot like what we used to call "New York CPR"

"GET UP, MOTHER F-ER....GET UP!!"

One of my old boss' idea of first aid was "You're fired before you hit the ground."



captkirk said:


> Nice, I can tell thats the good stuff. Its definatly not the cheapo one ply..:thumbsup:


You know you can't skimp on the really important tools of the trade.


----------



## JmanAllen

rdr said:


> One of my old boss' idea of first aid was "You're fired before you hit the ground."


I always liked my old bosses a little better and it's what I tell my helpers now "Your fired before you hit the ground, then your trespassing". Lol

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## TooFarFromFenway

MechanicalDVR said:


> The wrap is just to keep it clean.


That makes sense, but it's better to keep it open. Unless it's a deep tissue burn, then it's good to cover.


----------



## crazyboy

Just a basic first aid kit. An assortment of band aids, wound dressings, and sterilized water are absolutely essential. More importantly however, is providing proper training to all of your employees on how to perform basic first aid tasks.


----------



## KarlGrath

So long as it's an ...... you should be fine. There are various kinds, ranging in type of contents and amount of contents, but you know what you're getting into so you should be able to find the right one for your needs. I got mine from.....http://firstaidsurvival.com/ and trust me, it's come quite in handy. Bandages are a must, but gauze and cold compresses are important too.


----------



## The_Modifier

Wow, first post and they pick a nearly 3 year old post! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## michoi

Old thread but, costco has a pretty kickass kit for 30 bucks.


----------

